# Western Flyer Serial number 5829 WG



## Jim Milne (Apr 27, 2012)

Any help determining the year of this bike would be appreciated. As stated in the title of the post, it is a Western Flyer with the serial number of 5829 WG.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 27, 2012)

We aren't God, we need pics!


----------

